# Can I post a link to my tracking school?



## CBT-TRACKER (17 Apr 2016)

I am current serving in another commonwealth army i dont wish to disclose here. I am former CF am i able to post a link?


----------



## George Wallace (17 Apr 2016)

If it is a Commercial venture, you will have to go through the Site Owner for permission.


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Apr 2016)

CBT-TRACKER said:
			
		

> I am current serving in another commonwealth army i dont wish to disclose here.



Really??



			
				CBT-TRACKER said:
			
		

> Hey I left the CF in NOV i am in the New Zealand Army at the moment.



 :


----------



## Nfld Sapper (17 Apr 2016)




----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (17 Apr 2016)

That is just perfect NFLD Sapper: It even looks like those guys are doing a "Tactical" Haka.  ;D


----------



## Loachman (17 Apr 2016)

Okay, we have a guest in our midst, let's be nice.

I've just PMed Mike about the request.


----------



## BinRat55 (18 Apr 2016)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Really??
> 
> :



Hahahaha... cods wallop! Good one Moe!


----------



## X Royal (18 Apr 2016)

Ha that's funny. [lol:
Tracking school but couldn't even find their only one other post which blew away their hidden location.


----------

